# Tournaments



## Nolerama (Mar 3, 2009)

I know the grappling community is very heavy on competing. I'm going in for my first submission grappling tournament and I was wondering: *what do you all do to prepare for a tournament?*

In the past few months, I've increased my cardio and interval training, and even started checking out conditioning classes at other gyms. I've also found myself paying a lot more attention to the finer points while training technique, and relaxing a lot more on the mat.

My diet's changed, and I've toned down the partying.

Before anything competitive, I get anxious, so I plan on swimming laps to tire me out enough to get some sleep the night before the competition.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 3, 2009)

relax, have fun, & don't worry.  bring food to the tournament, because you'll be there for hours.  think positive.

let us know how it goes!

jf


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 3, 2009)

right on. thanks!


----------



## Steve (Mar 3, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I know the grappling community is very heavy on competing. I'm going in for my first submission grappling tournament and I was wondering: *what do you all do to prepare for a tournament?*
> 
> In the past few months, I've increased my cardio and interval training, and even started checking out conditioning classes at other gyms. I've also found myself paying a lot more attention to the finer points while training technique, and relaxing a lot more on the mat.
> 
> ...


How long until the tournament?


----------



## jarrod (Mar 3, 2009)

yes, is the one in KC on the 28th?  if so i'll be reffing.  i like chocolate donuts _2% milk_.  i can't emphasize that enough.  2%.

jf


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 3, 2009)

It's the Sasquatch Open on April 4.

What's the competition called in KC?


----------



## Steve (Mar 3, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> It's the Sasquatch Open on April 4.
> 
> What's the competition called in KC?



I'd ramp up the cardio.  You'll never be as tired as when you're competing.  1 minute will seem like 5.  

Have some video tape it.  You'll learn more from watching yourself compete than at 2 months of class

Put together a game plan.  Don't get fancy, but put together a plan for every position.  I can give you some example of what this might look like if you want.  At it's simplest, it's a table with each position and what you will do if you find yourself there preferably in a logical order.   Guard bottom: x-collar choke, scissor sweep, armbar, flower sweep. Guard top:  toreano pass, etc. 

Of course, have fun.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 3, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> It's the Sasquatch Open on April 4.
> 
> What's the competition called in KC?



not sure what it's called but there will be a judo division, a jujitsu division, & a no-gi division for more info you can email mike thomas, he's good people.

* Thomas-M@trotterandmorton.com

jf
*


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 9, 2009)

I've only had one tourny myself...so listen to those other guys!

I will say this, don't have high expectations...go there to learn and have fun.  I would make sure someone from your school (upper belt) is there to cheer you on and coach you, it will help you relax a bit.

Good luck!  Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------

